# $50.00 Funtime Rhinestone Software



## wc33144 (Dec 8, 2007)

Is the $50.00 Funtime Rhinestone Software any good


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

wc33144 said:


> Is the $50.00 Funtime Rhinestone Software any good


I have it and I think it's great, I like the full version better though.
Very long thread already on it, use the search feature at the top of the page and you should find it.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yea I agree...the $50 program is good but I love the full version. The $50 program doesn't let you auto vector and that was important to me. What r u using it 4?


----------



## wc33144 (Dec 8, 2007)

Krystle1981 said:


> Yea I agree...the $50 program is good but I love the full version. The $50 program doesn't let you auto vector and that was important to me. What r u using it 4?


Well, I don't have a cutter yet and I don't know nothing about vector programs. I just wanna use it for simple designs.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well certainly for simple designs this will be exactly what you are looking for. I purchased the funtime program to be able to make my own rhinestone templates. I was able to create simple designs to use on my cutter. 

I had never done (or even heard of) a vector file before using the $50 version. Basically all it does is takes any jpeg image that you would find online and makes it into multiple layers so that you can manipulate it to use with your cutter. 

My advice is if you don't see a cutter in your near future, the $50 version will be perfect for you. Hope this helps!


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Hi 

I have the $50 version and it is OK. I have been using it about 3 months or so and have already found it's limitations and am looking at purchasing a more powerful software. Given and accepting that it is not as flexible as more expensive software, my main grizzle with this version is that it won't run if you do not have internet access as it cannot check the license key (serial number? whatever it is that it checks). This means that I am limited to working with this software at home which is a pain in my circumstances as I spend hours each week at the skating rink I like to work there while I am waiting for my daughter.

For $50 it is a good bit of software but if you get into rhinestoning there is likely to come a time when it is not enough for your needs.

Kim


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Kim, 
I have the same version as you and I bought WinpcSign2010. For the price it is a powerful software. Sometimes I use them together as they do compliment each other. If you do not mind hand setting it is (the basic version) all you will need to begin with. I found out that with adding the other program what I have now is pretty much all will need for much more than rhinestones.

Your version of Funtime wont work without internet? I did not know that  I would be angry too. I planned to add my funtime to a laptop..






Kim_t2_au said:


> Hi
> 
> I have the $50 version and it is OK. I have been using it about 3 months or so and have already found it's limitations and am looking at purchasing a more powerful software. Given and accepting that it is not as flexible as more expensive software, my main grizzle with this version is that it won't run if you do not have internet access as it cannot check the license key (serial number? whatever it is that it checks). This means that I am limited to working with this software at home which is a pain in my circumstances as I spend hours each week at the skating rink I like to work there while I am waiting for my daughter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

If you have your designs already in vector format. Any of the simple software can stone them and you can cut templates. You have to be careful because some SW's do not have all the drivers to support all the cutters. My Winpcsign2010 supports over 400 cutters and is powerfull but I have to say I am still learning all the in's and out's of it. For 50 bucks you can start learning.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Twanabee said:


> If you have your designs already in vector format. Any of the simple software can stone them and you can cut templates. You have to be careful because some SW's do not have all the drivers to support all the cutters. My Winpcsign2010 supports over 400 cutters and is powerfull but I have to say I am still learning all the in's and out's of it. For 50 bucks you can start learning.


I was seconds from buying Funtime when I first started because I loved the price point. However, after doing a bunch more reading on the upgraded version, I figured it would be better to spend a couple of hundred dollars upfront than to spend $50 now and then a couple of hundred a few months later. It was definitely the right decision for me. My business took off so fast I barely had time to hold on and it was a couple of months before I had even posted what I was up to on Facebook! (VERY out of character for me! LOL)

Anyway, I was really glad that I had just gone for it and bought the full version of WinPCSIGN and started learning on that rather than learn Funtime and then have to later learn WinPCSIGN.... I know they have a bunch of the same features, but it was the right thing for me. I'm still learning stuff every day and I have to say that it's kind of a rush when I push that Apply button and my whole image is stoned in seconds! (I probably need to get out more... lol!)


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

I have just been reading through this post I have also purchased the full version and found it’s great for text and basic rhinestoning however for intricate images it tends to add the stones in rows so it can at times take a lot of editing to get a good image and don’t forget your also limited to what cutters you can use it with if you have craft Robo, Robo pro or silhouette its ok but if I remember right it 
doesn’t get on with a lot of the other cutters on the market as I was looking to purchase a new cutter at the same time but as a starter programme its great


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I have the full version and I was on the phone with a customer who has Funtime trying to walk her through her first text design. 
I discovered that you can't do a centerline trace in Funtime, which is a function I use every day in WinPCSIGN Pro when I'm rhinestoning a font that is not single line.


----------

